# Planning new tank...



## imperialjunkie (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi. I'm planning a 55 gallon planted community tank with a South American theme. I already have a school of neons that will probably go in (with more added- school of at least 12). I'd like to add another school of characins. I'll probably also do a cory or two along with some otos for cleanup. But I'd like a few somewhat bigger fish to finish off the group, and I'm thinking cichlid. What would be the best for this arrangement? I'm leaning towards two-three Bolivian Rams or Azzizi Apistos. Any other ideas of fairly peaceful cichlids that won't eat my tetras?

Thanks.


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

The Rams and Apistos are a favorite among fish-keepers. If you're looking for something a little larger, Festivum are a unique and rarely-seen fish that should leave your neons alone. Another option is a keyhole cichlid, which will get a little larger also, and should leave the neons alone as well.

Just some other ideas. Keep us posted on how the tank progresses!


----------



## imperialjunkie (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas. I'll look into those two cichlids.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

How about angelfish?

Edit: if you get them as young fish, they won't eat your tetras and will grow up knowing that tetras aren't food. At least that's been my experience. Mind you, I haven't counted my neon tetras in a while


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

> Edit: if you get them as young fish, they won't eat your tetras and will grow up knowing that tetras aren't food. At least that's been my experience. Mind you, I haven't counted my neon tetras in a while


Whew! Glad you threw that edit in there.  

I've actually heard a lot of people with experience both ways on the combination of angels and neons. I think it's worth a shot if you decide you'd be willing to substitute for the neons if they do become expensive dinner.  Of course there are really no tetras out there that compare to a neon or cardinal tetra, but there are a few that will still work.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah, that's the thing, it is a risk! But I've seen some full-grown harlequin rosboras and neon tetras and they are really quite large (I mean, bigger than you'd think based on what you see at the petstore). I do maintain that if you start with small angels and big tetras / rasboras, you'll have a good chance.
But, like Dr. House said, if you really really really want tetras, the small variety, then you may not want to risk it.

But angelfish are gorgeous, often overlooked cichlids, so I encourage any and all to get some  I know I love mine.


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

I couldn't agree more with that entire post, Zoe.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

And if you are going with cories, get more than one or two. They are shoaling (kind of like schooling, but they don't swim around together), so they should be kept in groups. Some people say 4 is minimum, but they act alot braver in bigger groups, so I'd go 6 minimum, of one type. You could go with more than that though in a 55g.

I recommend Rummynose tetras for your second school. They are tight schoolers who look great all in a group. They are totally peaceful and won't bother the other fish and they are big enough not to be eaten. Also, lemon tetras are another option. They are very cute little tetras that are peaceful and look great in a school.


----------

